
Workers and customers are catching Covid-19. Should businesses escape blame? - sharkweek
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2020-08-27/covid-19-lawsuits-california-business-liability
======
NotSammyHagar
If you give companies a big shield against cv19, how will you incentive them
to give basic and necessary protections to workers? These low wage job workers
are really vulnerable because they mostly don't have money saved up and have
to work. There's the issue that you can't know where someone got it, but in
these big factories where huge numbers of people get it and it goes through
the factory, it came from there at least for some of them. I think we're just
screwed. Big business wants these shields, workers in the us don't often have
a good outcome in that situation.

~~~
Fjolsvith
If you make companies liable for Covid, you make them liable for every illness
under the sun. Say goodbye to society.

Better is to make the individual liable for giving someone else Covid, similar
to HIV.

A sick person is the one who is contagious, not the business.

------
8bitsrule
> Maria Pilar Ornelas struggled to breathe with a fever of 103.7.... she says
> her supervisor told her to come to work anyway.

What can be said about that kind of attitude towards other human beings who
are your employees and whose labor is the source of your profits?

It's insane. And the sane response is to save yourself. And if they don't care
about you, you don't care about them, and you sue their ass off to get your
bills paid, and you tell their customers all about it loud and clear.

If businesses like that are 'worried', that's a damn good thing. Because their
attitude is inhuman, and they belong in the sewer of history. Along with Mr.
Turtle from Kentucky.

------
aaron695
Governments and medical bodies have no idea wtf to do, but business do?

But it is a interesting legal topic for the moment. Is it worth losing your
house over reopening your business? Can you get insurance atm? No matter what
you do your customers and employees will get it at some point.

> given the hurdle of proving where exactly anyone was infected.

Some place are using genetics to play the blame game already. I wonder why we
never did this with AIDS. No technology or we didn't like dystopia?

